# What kind of tub valve is this?



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Any one know who is the manafacture of this tub valve?

Thanks All :thumbsup:

Richie


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm thinking a price pfister avante. the picture is a bit blurred so i am not sure.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Another Pic*

Thanks.

Here is another pic and this is the cartridge from the valve.

Richie


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't make that out. do you have anymore pictures? maybe from other angles? thats not an avante cartridge.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I am thinking it's a nibco. i would know for sure if i had it in front of me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Great pictures...

Try posting something we can see...

Maybe like this one?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats a faucet, I thought there was a bird in that shower.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*That's a*

"can't-find-parts-should-of-bought-brand-name-we-have-something-better" brand on the truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All you need to do now is post an intro and we'll tell you what it is.... :whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> All you need to do now is post an intro and we'll tell you what it is.... :whistling2:


He posted one, said he teaches school, not plumbing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> He posted one, said he teaches school, not plumbing.


No that was someone else...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

danfan13 said:


> Any one know who is the manafacture of this tub valve?
> 
> Thanks All :thumbsup:
> 
> Richie


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> No that was someone else...


My mistake Mr. Red, working a week long night shift this week. Ain't clicking on all cylinders, if I ever was...


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

http://phoenixfaucets.com/pages/nibco.html part number 85549 probably.

Can't tell totally from your pic. google will sort it out for you.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Great pictures...
> 
> Try posting something we can see...
> 
> Maybe like this one?


 
Sorry I am new to this form.


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

plumberman said:


> he posted one, said he teaches school, not plumbing.


jp ok


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

danfan13 said:


> jp ok


All you have to do is click this link...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3

Then tell us a little bit about yourself, where abouts your from, what kind of plumbing you do, how long you've been plumbing etc.

Then everybody stops by and says welcome and its over...:laughing:

It's painless, and then you are accepted into the good ol boys club....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Alfano Plumbing has the Cartridge...
Page 19 of this link...
http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/SingleLeverCartridgesItoO.pdf


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

From looking at the face plate it looks like a sterling. Not for sure though.


----------

